# Voice over IP (VoIP) τεχνολογίες και software > Skype, Betamax, Sip Providers >  Δωρεάν κλήσεις viber -> sip μέσω inum

## gcf

Σκέφτηκα τη δυνατότητα σήμερα και όντως δουλεύει.
Μπορείτε από το viber να καλέσετε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή sip (fritzbox, sip ata, sip phone, * κλπ) δωρεάν:

1) Κάνετε ένα λογαριασμό σε κάποιον provider που να παρέχει δωρεάν αριθμό inum όπως στο ippi.fr
2) Βρίσκετε τα sip credentials και κάνετε σύνδεση από τη συσκευή σας
3) Bρίσκετε τον inum αριθμό που σας έχει αποδοθεί (+88ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ) και τον περνάτε  σε μια επαφή στο κινητό σας
4) Τον καλείτε με viber out, *δωρεάν* θα χτυπήσει η συνδεδεμένη συσκευή.

Φυσικά μετά μπορείτε να πάρετε και dial out αν έχετε τέτοια υλοποίηση.

----------


## gstratos

Εισαι ωραιος... Μολις το εκανα και θα δοκιμαστει σημερα σε fritz.box 7170 
Ατελείωτο το ίντερνετ...

----------


## gsan

Το δοκίμασα κι εγώ στο Fritzbox 7390.
Μιά χαρά.
Μπράβο !!!

----------


## gstratos

Ουτε πεντε λεπτα και δουλεύει... Ευχαριστούμε

----------


## gcf

Και έχω και καλή ποιότητα ήχου - ίσως λίγο lag μόνο.

----------


## gsan

Για δεύτερο inum προφανώς θα πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί άλλος λογαριασμός στην υπηρεσία.

----------


## gcf

Ναι.
Τώρα που το κοιτάζω, είναι δωρεάν οι κλήσεις προς inum και από όλα τα Βetamax clones.

----------


## gsan

> Ναι.
> Τώρα που το κοιτάζω, είναι δωρεάν οι κλήσεις προς inum και από όλα τα Βetamax clones.


Επιβεβαιώνω free of charge με Voipyo !!!
Τελικά το έκανα trunk στο * και παρόλο που με παίδεψε λίγο όλα καλά .

----------


## atux_null

καλησπερα, θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε ένα printscreen τις οδηγίες για asterisk και για fritzbox?

----------


## gsan

> καλησπερα, θα μπορούσατε να κάνετε ένα printscreen τις οδηγίες για asterisk και για fritzbox?


Γιά Asterisk δές αυτό .

Στο Fritzbox 7390 δούλεψε για λίγα λεπτά και μετά ενω φαίνοταν ONLINE δεν δέχοταν εισερχόμενες.

----------


## dimangelid

Πήρα ένα iNUM από την Callcentric και παίζει μια χαρά σε Asterisk.
Αν υπήρχε τρόπος να καλέσουμε και από το iNUM προς αριθμούς viber θα ήταν πολύ καλό

----------


## gstratos

Στο fritzbox. Τα πραγματα ειναι απλα. User name, password, proxy kai stun server και λειτουργει. Θελει και το εξερχομενο νουμερο. Ετσι λειτουργεί σε εμενα απο εχθες. 
Επισης μπορείς να το βαλεις και σε πρόγραμμα στο κινητο για δοκιμη

----------


## gsan

Ο φρίτζης τελικά συνεργάστηκε με το callcentric.

----------


## puntomania

> Σκέφτηκα τη δυνατότητα σήμερα και όντως δουλεύει.
> Μπορείτε από το viber να καλέσετε οποιαδήποτε συσκευή sip (fritzbox, sip ata, sip phone, * κλπ) δωρεάν:
> 
> 1) Κάνετε ένα λογαριασμό σε κάποιον provider που να παρέχει δωρεάν αριθμό inum όπως στο ippi.fr
> 2) Βρίσκετε τα sip credentials και κάνετε σύνδεση από τη συσκευή σας
> 3) Bρίσκετε τον inum αριθμό που σας έχει αποδοθεί (+88ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ) και τον περνάτε  σε μια επαφή στο κινητό σας
> 4) Τον καλείτε με viber out, *δωρεάν* θα χτυπήσει η συνδεδεμένη συσκευή.
> 
> Φυσικά μετά μπορείτε να πάρετε και dial out αν έχετε τέτοια υλοποίηση.




δηλαδή... παίρνουμε έναν αριθμό δωρεαν από το πιο πάνω σαιτ που είναι για εισερχόμενες κλίσεις... τον σετάουμε πχ στο φριτζ η στον *

κάποιος με βαιπερ μπορεί να μας καλέσει δωρεάν με το viper-out?

ή κατάλαβα κάτι λάθος?

----------


## gcf

Σωστά, ακριβώς.

----------


## puntomania

έκανα εγγραφή στο ippi στο callcentric, τα σέταρα και στο *

ο αριθμός στο ippi είναι +883510012

στο callcentric ο αριθμός είναι 17778889.... και ο inum o +883510001198


οταν πάω να τους καλέσω απ το viper-out... μου βγάζει μη έγκυρος αριθμός.


κάτι δεν καταλαβαίνω εδώ....


τα φώτα σας!!!

----------


## dimangelid

> έκανα εγγραφή στο ippi στο callcentric, τα σέταρα και στο *
> 
> ο αριθμός στο ippi είναι +883510012
> 
> στο callcentric ο αριθμός είναι 17778889.... και ο inum o +883510001198
> 
> 
> οταν πάω να τους καλέσω απ το viper-out... μου βγάζει μη έγκυρος αριθμός.
> 
> ...


Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις register για τον inum αριθμό. το 1777xxxxxxx που δίνει η callcentric δεν είναι πραγματικός αριθμός, παρά μόνο για κλήσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών του δικτύου της.

Τον inum αριθμό μπορείς να τον καλείς κανονικά από το Viber out. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## puntomania

> Εσύ πρέπει να κάνεις register για τον inum αριθμό. το 1777xxxxxxx που δίνει η callcentric δεν είναι πραγματικός αριθμός, παρά μόνο για κλήσεις μεταξύ συνδρομητών του δικτύου της.
> 
> Τον inum αριθμό μπορείς να τον καλείς κανονικά από το Viber out. Το έχω δοκιμάσει και παίζει μια χαρά.


 Έτσι το έκανα... αλλά το vioer λεει ότι ο αριθμός...+8835100..... δεν είναι οκ

----------


## stereo

> Έτσι το έκανα... αλλά το vioer λεει ότι ο αριθμός...+8835100..... δεν είναι οκ


Στο callcentric, πρέπει να φτιάξεις inbound route με DID το 1777....

----------


## puntomania

> Στο callcentric, πρέπει να φτιάξεις inbound route με DID το 1777....



έχω γενικό inbound route για αρκετά τρανκς


το θέμα είναι οτι απ το βιπερ... δεν γίνετε η κλίση!

----------


## dimangelid

Δοκίμασα να καλέσω τον puntomania από το Viber μου στο inum του και μου έβγαζε Invalid Number. Το ίδιο και από το Viber μου προς το δικό μου inum. Από το inum μου προς το inum μου παίζει μια χαρά. Μήπως έκοψε το Viber τις δωρεάν κλήσεις προς inum;

----------


## puntomania

Ίσως το πήραν χαμπάρι και τα κοψανε

----------


## gsan

Το επιβεβαιώνω κι εγώ . Εδω και μερικές μέρες το έκοψαν .
Oμως απο κλώνους της Betamax οι κλήσεις σε αυτά τα νούμερα εξακολουθούν να είναι δωρεάν προς το παρόν.

----------


## stereo

Κοιτα να δεις! 25/4 ειχα κανει την τελευταια κληση και τωρα μολις ανακαλυψα και εγω οτι δεν παιζει. Ας ελπισουμε οτι ειναι προσωρινο και οτι δεν το εκοψαν.

----------


## gcf

Έστειλα mail  και απάντησαν :
Α



> Thank you for bringing this issue to our attention.
> 
> I have escalated this issue to our developers and they are currently investigating this matter.
> 
> Unfortunately, until our developers investigate this matter, there will be no way to place Viber Out calls to iNum.
> 
> Rest assured I will personally contact you once I have an update from our developers.

----------


## puntomania

για να δούμε...

----------


## gcf

Αυτή τη στιγμή η υπηρεσία λειτουργεί, respect στο Viber. :One thumb up:

----------


## dimangelid

> Αυτή τη στιγμή η υπηρεσία λειτουργεί, respect στο Viber.


Επιβεβαιώνω και εγώ, μια χαρά δουλεύει. Τι σου απάντησαν;

----------


## 8anos

> Δοκίμασα να καλέσω τον puntomania από το Viber μου στο inum του και μου έβγαζε Invalid Number. Το ίδιο και από το Viber μου προς το δικό μου inum. Από το inum μου προς το inum μου παίζει μια χαρά. Μήπως έκοψε το Viber τις δωρεάν κλήσεις προς inum;


λοιπόν σήμερα είδα το νήμα, έφτιαξα δυο λογαριασμούς και το viber μου έβγαζε αυτό το μήνυμα.
αυτο γίνεται γιατι καλούσαμε λάθος αριθμό 
θα πας στη σελιδα του λογαριασμού σου στο ippi και θα πας εκει που λεει Your main number Other number 	None 
εκει θα κανεις κλικ πάνω στο Other number και θα σε βγάλει σε μια καρτελα My ippi's numbers
 εκει υπάρχει το νούμερο που μπορει κάποιος να καλεί μεσω viber και είναι του στυλ  iNum 	+88351000χχχχχ

- - - Updated - - -

τωρα ειδα οτι ειχαν στειλει και με εμαιλ τα νουμερα αυτα

----------


## puntomania

Τωρα οταν καλώ απ το βαιπερ τον αριθμό +8835100,,,,,,  χτυπά... άλλα στον * δεν φτάνει τίποτα!!!

κάποιος να τσεκάρω το τρανκ στον *... τι σεταπ έχετε?

----------


## stereo

> Τωρα οταν καλώ απ το βαιπερ τον αριθμό +8835100,,,,,,  χτυπά... άλλα στον * δεν φτάνει τίποτα!!!
> 
> κάποιος να τσεκάρω το τρανκ στον *... τι σεταπ έχετε?


Στα logs δεν βλεπεις τιποτα? ippi ειναι η callcentric?

----------


## puntomania

> Στα logs δεν βλεπεις τιποτα? ippi ειναι η callcentric?


και τα 2 έχω... οχι... δεν βλέπω

στο callcentric το βαιπερ χτυπα

και στο  ippi χτυπά 2-3 φορες... και μετά λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθέσημος

----------


## stereo

> και τα 2 έχω... οχι... δεν βλέπω
> 
> στο callcentric το βαιπερ χτυπα
> 
> και στο  ippi χτυπά 2-3 φορες... και μετά λεει οτι δεν ειναι διαθέσημος


Εγω θα σου πω για callcentric που εχω

Καταρχας ειναι registered το trunk με τις σωστες ρυθμισεις που υπαρχουν στο site της callcentric?

----------


## puntomania

> Εγω θα σου πω για callcentric που εχω
> 
> Καταρχας ειναι registered το trunk με τις σωστες ρυθμισεις που υπαρχουν στο site της callcentric?


δες...

----------


## stereo

> δες...


Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες με τις δικες μου μονο που εγω παιζω στην  5080. Το νουμερο απο το viber το παιρνεις σωστα? Ειναι της μορφης +883510001ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ?

----------


## puntomania

> Οι ρυθμισεις ειναι ιδιες με τις δικες μου μονο που εγω παιζω στην  5080. Το νουμερο απο το viber το παιρνεις σωστα? Ειναι της μορφης +883510001ΧΧΧΧΧΧ ?


ναι...

----------


## stereo

Πανε στο site της callcentric, και κανε login. Στην καρτελα Dashboard καταρχας φανταζομαι θα λεει με πρασινα γραμματα "1 extension Registered." Τσεκαρε κατω δεξια στο "calls received" αν εμφανιζονται οι κλησεις που εκανες απο το viber.

----------


## puntomania

> Πανε στο site της callcentric, και κανε login. Στην καρτελα Dashboard καταρχας φανταζομαι θα λεει με πρασινα γραμματα "1 extension Registered." Τσεκαρε κατω δεξια στο "calls received" αν εμφανιζονται οι κλησεις που εκανες απο το viber.


....φαίνονται.... χμμμμμμμ

----------


## stereo

> ....φαίνονται.... χμμμμμμμ


Τσεκαρε επισης στο DID forwarding να ειναι το iNum στο Default.  Επιπλεον, στην καρτελα extensions πατα "Modify" στο 1777ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ και σιγουρεψε οτι το Do not Disturb και το Anonymous call rejection ειναι off.

Αν δεν ειναι και αυτο μαλλον πεφτει  block απο το ρουτερ.

----------


## puntomania

ολα οκ ειναι... τα τσεκαρα.... στην 5060 παιζει? η σε αλλη?

----------


## stereo

> ολα οκ ειναι... τα τσεκαρα.... στην 5060 παιζει? η σε αλλη?


Απο default παιζει στην 5060. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ομως μπορεις να το βαλεις να παιξει σε οποια θες μεταξυ 5060-5080.

----------


## puntomania

τώρα που ξανά είδα...

[2017-05-05 01:37:09] SECURITY[1977]: res_security_log.c:134 security_event_cb: SecurityEvent="ChallengeSent",EventTV="1493937429-761634",Severity="Informational",Service="SIP",EventVersion="1",AccountID="sip:306977χχχχ09@66.193.176.35:5060",Sess  ionID="0x7fc3b8177998",LocalAddress="IPV4/UDP/192.168.0.12/5060",RemoteAddress="IPV4/UDP/204.11.192.160/5060",Challenge="2cfc04a1"



..άρα κάτι έρχεται εδώ!!!

- - - Updated - - -

δε μου λες... inbound route.. τι βάζεις για DID?

----------


## stereo

> τώρα που ξανά είδα...
> 
> [2017-05-05 01:37:09] SECURITY[1977]: res_security_log.c:134 security_event_cb: SecurityEvent="ChallengeSent",EventTV="1493937429-761634",Severity="Informational",Service="SIP",EventVersion="1",AccountID="sip:306977χχχχ09@66.193.176.35:5060",Sess  ionID="0x7fc3b8177998",LocalAddress="IPV4/UDP/192.168.0.12/5060",RemoteAddress="IPV4/UDP/204.11.192.160/5060",Challenge="2cfc04a1"
> 
> 
> 
> ..άρα κάτι έρχεται εδώ!!!
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...


ΠΑΝΤΑ το 1777ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. 

Αλλιως δεν παιζει ποτε αν βαλεις το iNum. 

Αλλα και με ΑΝΥ DID που δοκιμασα πριν επαιξε.

----------


## puntomania

> ΠΑΝΤΑ το 1777ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. 
> 
> Αλλιως δεν παιζει ποτε αν βαλεις το iNum. 
> 
> Αλλα και με ΑΝΥ DID που δοκιμασα πριν επαιξε.




ΑΝΥ DID έχω.... δοκίμασα και με ξεχωριστώ... κάπου σκαλώνει όμως...χμμμμμ

----------


## stereo

> ΑΝΥ DID έχω.... δοκίμασα και με ξεχωριστώ... κάπου σκαλώνει όμως...χμμμμμ


Τι να πω. Η μονη διαφοροποιηση που βλεπω με τις δικες μου ρυθμισεις ειναι οτι παιζω στην 5080. Απο το log δεν καταλαβαινω και πολλα. Αν θες δοκιμασε και εσυ να παιξεις σε αλλη πορτα. Εγω οταν εβαζα cc και οτε στην 5060 δεν επαιζε η cc και γι' αυτο πλεον εχω οτε 5060, yuboto 5070, και cc 5080. Δεν ειμαι βεβαια σιγουρος για το αν εφταιγε που επαιζαν στην ιδια πορτα οι παροχοι.

Εκτος απο αυτο 3πλοτσεκαρε παντου οτι εχεις σωστα τo 1777 και το password σου. Την ειχα πατησει και εγω, ειχα ενα λαθακι στο 1777 καπου και ενω μου ελεγε registered δεν ειχα εισερχομενες.

----------


## puntomania

...ήθελε το Allow Anonymous Inbound SIP Calls και το Allow SIP Guests να το κάνω yes

- - - Updated - - -

την 5080... που την βάζεις στο τρανκ?

- - - Updated - - -

jet και τα 2 νούμερα...

όποιος ψήνετε... κάνα βραδάκι... να κάνουμε καμιά κλήση μεταξύ μας.. να δούμε πως παίζει το σύστημα.

- - - Updated - - -

και λίγο απο τιμές που βρήκα.... 

yuboto... +8835100         iNum 0.0434/λεπτό 

Modulus International Networks 1 Voxbone 	+8835100 	0.0924 €/λεπτό 

απο οτε μεριά... δε βρήκα.. τι ταρίφα έχει!

----------


## dimangelid

Για την callcentric έχω τις ρυθμίσεις των Screenshot στο κέντρο μου (Asterisk 13, FreePBX 13) και παίζει μια χαρά. Inbound route έχω φτιάξει με το 1777xxxxxxx . 
Αν έχετε κανένα περίεργο firewall δείτε και αυτό το άρθο: https://www.callcentric.com/faq/9/254
Στο δικό μου router έχω κάνει port forwarding προς τον Asterisk μου τις θύρες 5060-5065 και 10001-10100 αλλά μόνο από τις ip των VoIP Providers που χρησιμοποιώ και δεν έχω ποτέ προβλήματα.

----------


## puntomania

> Για την callcentric έχω τις ρυθμίσεις των Screenshot στο κέντρο μου (Asterisk 13, FreePBX 13) και παίζει μια χαρά. Inbound route έχω φτιάξει με το 1777xxxxxxx . 
> Αν έχετε κανένα περίεργο firewall δείτε και αυτό το άρθο: https://www.callcentric.com/faq/9/254
> Στο δικό μου router έχω κάνει port forwarding προς τον Asterisk μου τις θύρες 5060-5065 και 10001-10100 αλλά μόνο από τις ip των VoIP Providers που χρησιμοποιώ και δεν έχω ποτέ προβλήματα.




θύρες δεν άνοιξα... πάρα μόνο έκανα port-tiger την 5060... δεν το δοκίμασα χωρίς αυτό... θα τσεκαρω το βράδυ.

----------


## dimangelid

> θύρες δεν άνοιξα... πάρα μόνο έκανα port-tiger την 5060... δεν το δοκίμασα χωρίς αυτό... θα τσεκαρω το βράδυ.


Δες και με τις ρυθμίσεις μου, είναι μυστήριο τρένο ο Asterisk ώρες-ώρες  :Razz:

----------


## puntomania

> Δες και με τις ρυθμίσεις μου, είναι μυστήριο τρένο ο Asterisk ώρες-ώρες


στο τρανκ... δεν έχω καν Outbound CallerID, βασικά δεν κάνω και εξερχόμενες, μόνο για inbound.

το port-tigger το έβγαλα... και παίζει... έρχονται κανονικά όλα...


όλο το θέμα ήταν όπως είπα και χτές... το Allow Anonymous Inbound SIP Calls και το Allow SIP Guests να το κάνω yes


οπότε... ίσως κακός έχεις port-forward τις θύρες που λες πιο πάνω!

στο δικό μου σεταπ...   στο multi-wan.... κάνω port-tigger την 5060 στις 2 wan που απο πίσω έχω του οτε τους αριθμούς. και Port-forward χρειάστηκε να κάνω τις 7070-7089 στο φριτζ γιατί δεν είχα εισερχόμενο ήχο, δυστυχώς... δεν έχω επιλογή να ορίσω την εισερχόμενη ip πχ του οτε μονο!

----------


## dimangelid

> στο τρανκ... δεν έχω καν Outbound CallerID, βασικά δεν κάνω και εξερχόμενες, μόνο για inbound.
> 
> το port-tigger το έβγαλα... και παίζει... έρχονται κανονικά όλα...
> 
> 
> *όλο το θέμα ήταν όπως είπα και χτές... το Allow Anonymous Inbound SIP Calls και το Allow SIP Guests να το κάνω yes*
> 
> 
> οπότε... ίσως κακός έχεις port-forward τις θύρες που λες πιο πάνω!
> ...


Και τις δύο αυτές επιλογές τις έχω απενεργοποιημένες, ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα! Κατά καιρούς με διάφορα router που έχω αλλάξει είχα κάποια προβλήματα με το VoIP (να μην κάνει register, ήχο μόνο στο ένα άκρο, να πέφτει η γραμμή μετά απο μερικά δευτερόλεπτα) , οπότε από την στιγμή που ξέρω ότι το στήσιμο που έχω κάνει δουλεύει σίγουρα και δεν έχω θέματα ασφαλείας (επιτρέπω τις θύρες μόνο από τους παρόχους μου) δεν θέλω να το αλλάξω και να κάνω πειράματα  :Wink:

----------


## kostas2005

Κάλιο αργά πάρα πότε , τώρα το είδα.
Είχα κάποια εσωτερικά callcentric απο παλιότερα, μόνο ένα είναι ενεργό επειδή το είχα και έκανε login σε ένα Ata και μπήκα σε αυτό το account και πήρα inum 88xxx.
Οκ δουλεύει κανονικά με viber κλπ.. 

(edit) από google voice δεν με αφήνει.

Στα άλλα account η callcentric δεν με αφήνει να κάνω login ουτε επαναφορά κωδικού, μάλλον τα έχει βγάλει off και χρειάζεται επικοινωνία μαζί τους.
Αν το κανω θα τα βάλω στο pbxes για να μην ξανασυμβεί.

----------


## DoSMaN

Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (είναι λίγο παλιό) και με τις απλές οδηγίες μπόρεσα και το έφτιαξα αυτό... (εντάξει δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο να βρω πως σκτ παίρνεις το inum 88xxx αλλά τελικά βρέθηκε...!!

Το δοκίμασα μόλις και έπιασε κανονικά από Viber προς το inum που έχω ρυθμίσει ως 1777 (τόσο σε X-Lite όσο και σε Zoiper στο κινητό).

Όταν κάλεσα με το Viber Out μου εμφανίστηκε το κινητό μου...
Υπάρχει τρόπος να επιστρέψω την κλήση ως VoIP όμως ώστε να μην υπάρχει χρέωση στην εξερχόμενη;

----------


## puntomania

> Καλησπέρα παιδιά...
> Βρήκα το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (είναι λίγο παλιό) και με τις απλές οδηγίες μπόρεσα και το έφτιαξα αυτό... (εντάξει δυσκολεύτηκα λίγο να βρω πως σκτ παίρνεις το inum 88xxx αλλά τελικά βρέθηκε...!!
> 
> Το δοκίμασα μόλις και έπιασε κανονικά από Viber προς το inum που έχω ρυθμίσει ως 1777 (τόσο σε X-Lite όσο και σε Zoiper στο κινητό).
> 
> Όταν κάλεσα με το Viber Out μου εμφανίστηκε το κινητό μου...
> Υπάρχει τρόπος να επιστρέψω την κλήση ως VoIP όμως ώστε να μην υπάρχει χρέωση στην εξερχόμενη;


Χρεώθηκε το κινητό σου με το viper out?

----------


## DoSMaN

> Χρεώθηκε το κινητό σου με το viper out?


Δε νομίζω... Στις κλήσεις που κοιτάω τώρα στο iPhone γράφει "Viber ήχου" οπότε όχι, γιατί και όταν έκανα το Viber Out έγινε κανονικά η κλήση από εκεί, ενώ δοκιμάζοντας πρώτα να καλέσω ένα άλλο VoIP που έχω, δεν έγινε η κλήση λέγοντας μου ότι δεν έχω credits...

Το ερώτημά μου παραπάνω αφορά να κάνω κλήση από το 88χχχ ή το 1777 προς κινητό που έχει Viber αλλά ως κλήση VoIP... (voip σε voip)

Edit :

Έκανα ένα πειραματισμό που ίσως να έχει λίγο ενδιαφέρον... (δεν δούλεψε βέβαια)

Δοκίμασα να κάνω από το registered 1777 κλήση κανονική προς σταθερό και κινητό και έφαγα άκυρο (αφού έχω το πλάνο "IP Freedom").
Δοκίμασα να κάνω κλήση προς το VoIP μου (από Viva) καλώντας είτε το +30211xxx@viva.gr και @voip.viva.gr αλλά και @sip.viva.gr και έφαγα άκυρο σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις ακαριαία (δοκίμασα και με 30 και με 0030).
Το ενδιαφέρον είναι ότι δοκίμασα να καλέσω το κινητό μου με +30694xxx@viber.com και έφαγα άκυρο μετά από κάποια δευτερόλεπτα... με reason "Failed to establish call" (ό,τι και στα άλλα με ~20 δευτερόλεπτα καθυστέρηση)...

Μήπως προσπαθεί με κάποιον τρόπο να "καλέσει" έτσι; ή είναι τυχαίο;

----------


## kostas2005

Αν βαλεις χρηματα στο viber τοτε παυει να δρομολογει τις κλησεις?
Σημερα μου βγαζει σφαλμα.
Σε εσας?

- - - Updated - - -

τελικά σε 3 διαφορετικά inum που δοκίμασα και δούλευαν μέχρι χθες, απο 3 διαφορετικά viber μου έβγαζε invalid number κλπ..

----------


## gcf

Το viber το έχει ξανακάνει αυτό κατά καιρούς, συνήθως μετά από αναβαθμίσεις. Ως τώρα, μετά από λίγες μέρες ξαναλειτουργεί.
(Μάλλον τους το λένε στο support και το φτιάχνουν, το είχα κάνει και εγώ την πρώτη φορά)

----------


## kostas2005

τωρα δουλεύει?
εμενα τώρα όχι.
χτες έκανα άπειρα τηλέφωνα αλλά σήμερα όχι.

μήπως ειναι θεμα callcentric που εχω τα inum?

----------


## sotirisv

> τωρα δουλεύει?
> εμενα τώρα όχι.
> χτες έκανα άπειρα τηλέφωνα αλλά σήμερα όχι.
> 
> μήπως ειναι θεμα callcentric που εχω τα inum?



Δοκίμασε ξανά!Έστειλα στο support του viber και μου είπαν ότι διορθώθηκε.

----------


## kostas2005

Ευχαριστώ ναι δουλεύει.

----------


## Jesakos

καλησπερα, εκανα ολες τις ρυθμισεις στην αρχη εκανα κληση αλλα φαινοταν στο dashboard αλλα δεν εφτανε στο zoiper στο κινητο επειτα οταν παταω κληση στο Inum number κανει το viber end call αμεσως..

το εχω περασει στο asterisk με Inbount κλπ και anonymous ολα κομπλε.. σας δουλευει εσας αυτην την στιγμή? μηπως απο τα Πολλα calls μπλοκαρε το viber? περιεργο ολα τα did και ολα ειναι σωστα..και registered ειμαι στο callcentric

- - - Updated - - -

μετα απο ωρα δοκιμασα παλι.. χτυπαει κανονικα απο ενα viber αλλα στο κινητο μου στο zoiper δεν χτυπαει ενω ειναι το σωστο extention για να τραβιξει την κληση επισης στο dashboard φαινεται ποιος με καλουσε κλπ.. αλλα δεν εφτασε η κληση στο zoiper στο κινητο.. οταν εκανα δοκιμη και εβαλα extention να χτυπαει στο zoiper στο pc χτυπησε κανονικα.. ahm? τι στο καλο.. :P

- - - Updated - - -

βλεπω πως στην κληση ενω χτυπαει απο το viber και δεν μου χτυπαει η κληση λεει στο asterisk 

[2019-03-26 12:09:12] WARNING[29445][C-0000116d]: channel.c:5003 ast_prod: Prodding channel 'SIP/callcentric-000002bc' failed

- - - Updated - - -

τελικα τα περασα απευθειας σε fritz και εγινε η δουλεια γιατι μεσω asterisk ενω καλουσε δεν χτυπαγε ποτε με σωστες ρυθμισεις :P

----------


## gcf

Δουλεύει η υπηρεσία τώρα;
Σε ένα αριθμό inum από το ippi η κλήση από viber out βγάζει "Τhe person at extension is unavailable" και πάει στον τηλεφωνητή.
Eνώ ο ίδιος αριθμός από betamax κλήση απαντά κανονικά.
Κλήση σε callcentric inum δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## kostas2005

σε ενα inum απο callcentric που δοκίμασα χτυπάει

----------


## kostas2005

θα ήρθε και σε εσάς το σχετικό μύνημα οτι τέλος τα inum απο callcentric.
Οπότε τι κάνουμε το παίρνουμε απο αλλού η να περιμένουμε το ίδιο και απο τους υπολοίπους σιγα σιγά?

----------


## dimangelid

> θα ήρθε και σε εσάς το σχετικό μύνημα οτι τέλος τα inum απο callcentric.
> Οπότε τι κάνουμε το παίρνουμε απο αλλού η να περιμένουμε το ίδιο και απο τους υπολοίπους σιγα σιγά?


Βρες κάποιους παρόχους που δίνουν inum και στείλτους email να σου πουν αν έχουν  κάτι στα σκαριά. Ή δες αν έχουν πληροφορίες στο site τους.

----------


## puntomania

δες και το ippi.fr....

----------


## MyISLM

To ippi.fr πρεπει να δινει inums αλλα ο τύπος που το τρεχει ολιγον τι παραξενος πρεπει να είναι. Δεν έχει και τα καλύτερα reviews.


H Flowroute και η voip.ms δίνουν inum αλλα ή flowroute θελει card details για να ολοκληρωθεί η εγγραφή και η voip.ms απαιτεί θετικό υπόλοιπο (top up).

H voip.ms έχει ελάχιστο απαιτούμενο ποσό top up τα 15$ . Βέβαια ποιός ο λόγος να δωσεις 15$ ενώ δεν προκειται να χρησιμοποιήσεις τις υπηρεσίες τους.

Τωρα που το σκεφτομαι θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω μια prepaid που έχω στην Flowroute και να δω τι και αν θα χρεωσει.


Τώρα που τα πακετα καρτοκινητής έχουν γίνει φωτιά η πρόσβαση σε pbx (CallingCredit) μέσω κλήσης inum απο Viber έχει γίνει πιο απαραίτητη από ποτέ. 

Για χρήση μεσω social & chat pass/Chat now πακέτων. είναι ενας τρόπος να μην μεταβείς σε λύσεις με ξένες κάρτες

----------


## gcf

Εγώ έχω από παλιά λογαριασμό στο ippi.fr και δούλευε, αλλά εδώ και μήνες, στην κλήση απαντά τηλεφωνητής αντί να κάνει sip forward και δεν το έχω ψάξει ακόμη γιατί και αν διορθώνεται.

----------


## MyISLM

Λες οτι δεν δουλεύει πλέον δηλαδή ; :Thinking:

----------


## gcf

Μπορεί να έγινε κάτι στο δικό μου λογαριασμό, αν το δουλεύει άλλος ας ενημερώσει.

----------


## MyISLM

Edit θέλει και η flowroute να προσθέσεις υπόλοιπο μαζί με την συμπλήρωση Billing info. Ελάχιστο ποσό $40

Δεν βγαζει νόημα να προσθεσεις υπόλοιπο και να μην το χρησιμοποιείς για να παρεις δωρεαν inum και μόνο  :Whistle:

----------


## MyISLM

Δοκιμασε τον inum απο ippi  να τον βαλεις στο grandstream wave του android. Σε εμενα δεχεται  κλήσεις ο inum απο το ippi  που εκανα. Δεχεται κλησεις μονο σε αυτο το client, οχι με αλλους που δοκιμασα. Στους αλλους δεχεται με το username@ippi.fr αλλα οχι με το inum. Άραγε λόγω setup ή λόγω client  :Thinking:  ;

----------


## kostas2005

Υπάρχει τρόπος να δημιουργήσουμε συντόμευση έτσι ώστε να καλούμε απο το viber το inum?

----------


## dimangelid

> Υπάρχει τρόπος να δημιουργήσουμε συντόμευση έτσι ώστε να καλούμε απο το viber το inum?


Φαντάζομαι ότι αν το βάλεις σαν επαφή, επιχειρώντας να καλέσεις θα σε ρωτήσει το κινητό αν θες να καλέσεις μέσω viber

----------


## kostas2005

Ετσι το εχω αλλα δεν ρωτάει, και δεν βλεπω να εχω βαλει defaults για να τα κανω clear.
Βέβαια αν παω απο το σκετο contacts, θυμάται πως καλεσα και πατώντας contacts,επαφή,νούμερο καλεί όπως θέλω.
Απλά έψαχνα κάτι ακομα συντομότερο να βγάλω απευθείας στην επιφάνεια εργασίας.

- - - Updated - - -

To truecaller δουλεύει καλύτερα γιατι θυμάται αν καλεσες απο sim η απο viber αλλά δεν δινει πρόσβαση στα account του ενσωματωμένου sip client.
Τα οποία βέβαια δεν δουλεύουν οπως σε ολους φαντάζομαι ικανοποιητικα (γι'αυτό εχουμε και gswave όπως είχε προταθεί) αλλα σε κάποιες φάσεις χρειάζονται.
Ασε που το interface δεν μου αρέσει..

----------


## Minotavrs

Μπορει καποιος με fritzbox 7590 να επιβεβαιωσει αν του δουλευουν ή οχι οι κλησεις απο viber out με inum απο www.ippi.com ?

----------


## kungpao

Με Gigaset τηλέφωνο μου δουλεύει κανονικά.

----------


## Minotavrs

> Με Gigaset τηλέφωνο μου δουλεύει κανονικά.


Eμενα δυστυχως δεν παιζει !

----------


## kostas2005

Σε 3 gigaset και σε εμενα παίζει.

----------


## kostas2005

Σας δουλεύει το τελευταίο διάστημα?
Απο viber δεν βγαίνουν

----------


## kostas2005

Απο το support του Viber λένε οτι δεν το υποστηρίζει.

----------


## _stargazer

Νομιζω πως πλέον δε δουλεύει παιδιά

----------


## gcf

Ναι, εδώ και καιρό έχει σταματήσει.

----------


## kostas2005

Μέσω ενός client/account της betamax κατάφερνα πριν λίγο καιρό να τις βγάλω δωρεάν.
Όχι τίποτα άλλο αλλα ειναι και αυτοι οι ενσωματωμένοι client στα Android   χάλια, να βάζαμε εκεί ενα account απο οποιονδήποτε το υποστηρίζει να έβγαινε απευθείας.

----------

